# Stupid question



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, I'm having a disagreement at work with an officer. He owns a Glock 23 and I told him I didn't like Glocks because they are DAO. He replied that they are SAO. I said he was wrong and when you chamber a round, it partially cocks the striker and to fully cock and release the striker, squeeze the trigger. Therefore DAO, granted it is short, but still DAO Who is right?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Dao*

Box Says: "Double Action Only"

actually 'striker fired' single action by the purest of definitions

Glock call it the "Safe Action" neither makes sense to me.

So who is right: nukehayes; sir; is there any money on this:smt083
It surely will help my answer. :smt023

nukehayes; Sir; your question isn't stupid; Glock labeling DAO is part of the problem.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Actually, the ATF also calls the Glock DAO. It is partially DA, since the striker is partially cocked by slide reciprocation. 

It is definitely NOT a single action, since the trigger does two things: bringing the striker to full cock, and releasing it. In a true SA, the trigger only releases the hammer/striker.

From an ergonomic standpoint, however, the Glock operates more like an SA than a DAO.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

SAO?! :anim_lol:

Ask him where the hammer is. Indeed, they are not single action.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*split*

Read "Keith Manne" NRA pistol instruction 
My understanding is function; rather than assumption.
BATF used what was on the box for classification. Removed themselves from 'courtroom' liability definition.
In any absolute is this subjective, or objective thinking. Without question 'Glocks' are striker fired. Trigger does not cock the 'hammer' [no hammer]
only way to 'de-cock' is pulling the trigger. What does this make it?
Double action does exactly as it says [strictest definition] de-cock by pulling trigger or releasing hammer.
Glocks description; 'striker fired' Safe Action: Box says DAO
As you break down any 'subjective' subject; strictness to the objective ruling is paramount.
Are hairs being split? No. Definition are what they are.


----------

